# Pink Abalone Kitless



## Weldon0405 (Jun 7, 2021)

Here is my most recent pen.


Pink Abalone material poured in house. 

Nib: Jowo #6
Capped: 138 mm / 5.4”
Uncapped: 134 mm / 5.25”
Section pinch: 10mm / 0.4”
Body diameter: 13.5mm / 0.54”

thanks for looking!


----------



## magpens (Jun 7, 2021)

Very nice work !!!


----------



## mark james (Jun 7, 2021)

Very attractive.  Great job with a unique blank.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## magpens (Jun 7, 2021)

@Weldon0405

Thanks for giving most of the dimensions ...

... a couple more, please ...

the cap diameter ? ... and the cap length ?


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 8, 2021)

Looks great.


----------



## Weldon0405 (Jun 8, 2021)

magpens said:


> @Weldon0405
> 
> Thanks for giving most of the dimensions ...
> 
> ...


I’ll get those measurements this evening. Cheers


----------



## Weldon0405 (Jun 8, 2021)

magpens said:


> @Weldon0405
> 
> Thanks for giving most of the dimensions ...
> 
> ...


@magpens 
Cap length: 55.2mm / 2.2”
Cap diameter: 15.6 mm / 0.6”

The diameter is at the widest portion.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## magpens (Jun 8, 2021)

@Weldon0405 

Thanks very much !!!


----------



## EatenAppleCrafts (Jun 30, 2021)

Weldon0405 said:


> Here is my most recent pen.
> 
> 
> Pink Abalone material poured in house.
> ...


The fit/alignment between nib assembly and the section is just about perfect.  Well done, that is something I always struggle with.  Just repeated testing and drilling?


----------



## Weldon0405 (Jul 3, 2021)

EatenAppleCrafts said:


> The fit/alignment between nib assembly and the section is just about perfect.  Well done, that is something I always struggle with.  Just repeated testing and drilling?


Correct. I have spent a lot of time experimenting with different drill sizes and depths. and by experimenting, I mean I’ve ruined many trying to get it right. Haha!


----------

